# Well... thats it... Goodbye world.



## Arthreas (Aug 29, 2009)

No. I mean this quite literally. I'm serious as I can be... Here go to this link and then you will see that were all screwed. (I knew it all along :3) Get a ticket for survival!!! Furries must survive!!! http://www.instituteforhumancontinuity.org/#/home

It's a flash site with viral marketing for the 2012 movie. Nothing too fancy. Just adding a description. -C


----------



## Azure (Aug 29, 2009)

I thought you were going to kill yourself, and this was your goodbye thread.  I was going to stop in and tell you that you should stop being a pussy and do it.  Son, I am disappoint.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Aug 29, 2009)

Please please please don't be serious.


----------



## Arthreas (Aug 29, 2009)

Why the heck in this world would I ever considerate killing myself? I'm talking about the world going bye bye o_o


----------



## Aden (Aug 29, 2009)

FLASH SITE

WHY


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Aug 29, 2009)

*headdesk* 

Enough of this "end of the world" bullshit already, please!?!


----------



## Arthreas (Aug 29, 2009)

Because anything important is a flash site.


----------



## Arthreas (Aug 29, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> *headdesk*
> 
> Enough of this "end of the world" bullshit already, please!?!


Oh? this one was on T.V and it's the real thing... so RUN! (just read a few paragraph in the site.)


----------



## Greyscale (Aug 29, 2009)

You do realize this is an ad for that damn movie, right?


----------



## Aden (Aug 29, 2009)

Arthreas said:


> Because anything important is a flash site.



I will end you.


----------



## lilEmber (Aug 29, 2009)

This is an add for a movie, either that or I have to accept creationists actually have the ability to create a decent looking website.


----------



## Arthreas (Aug 29, 2009)

Greyscale said:


> You do realize this is an ad for that damn movie, right?


I realize it uses the movie as another more than an example. OK bye bye. I will speak tomorrow.


----------



## Corto (Aug 29, 2009)

This wasn't really funny. Also, it's an ad for that stupid Emmerich movie. Also, moved.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 29, 2009)

summerise it i cannot view flash sites of cheap wireless xD


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Aug 29, 2009)

Greyscale said:


> You do realize this is an ad for that damn movie, right?



Ah. Didn't know that. Don't really pay attention to movies anymore so I wouldn't know. It's just annoying as Hell to hear about the 2012 thing.


----------



## Vikar (Aug 29, 2009)

Back in the middle ages, they thought that drilling holes in your head cured migraines. Why should we believe the Mayans?


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 29, 2009)

So they won't release it in 2012?



I'd really like to see this miss the box office because of the end of the world.


----------



## makmakmob (Aug 29, 2009)

Vikar said:


> Why should we believe the Mayans?



More importantly why should we believe the fucktards who are trying to interpret their calendar?
I mean, at least they had 'miasma' in the middle ages, which implied the slightest bit of empirical observation to say the least.


----------



## Iakesen (Aug 29, 2009)

As a fun little fictional flash site, it's entertaining. As a prediction of truth, it's stupid. As an ad for a [bad] movie, it's not that clever.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 29, 2009)

The thing is, no one who's studied their calendar that isn't a conspiracy theorist nutjob/desperate scam artist out to make a quick buck actually pretends to know what it really means with any real certainty. Really, the Mayan calendar is to the Mayans as Stonehenge is to the Brits - an incomplete ancient structure that culturally devoid white people feel safe misappropriating because there's no one left from said culture to get offended.

Really, is it any wonder those people seem to be looking around every corner for the thing that's going to signal the end of the world, and with it, their shallow, overly micro-managed 9 to 5 lives? *They're miserable! They want the world to end so the bullshit can end!*

And now we've got a movie that, judging by the trailer is a rehash of every "disaster movie" *ever* made, somehow all wrapped together for one continuous wank session for people who jerk off to thoughts of their own death every night.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 29, 2009)

Aden said:


> FLASH SITE
> 
> WHY



This.



Arthreas said:


> Because anything self-important is a flash site.



Fixed.

The site is so poorly designed and laid out that I'll have to go to Apple Trailers to find out what it's about.  Edit: went there and it kept trying to hock iTunes.  Went to YouTube and found out it looks like The Day After Tomorrow Part 2.


----------



## Ziff (Aug 29, 2009)

i saw a commercial about this on the tv.... my bro and I laughed so hard


----------



## Liam (Aug 29, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I thought you were going to kill yourself, and this was your goodbye thread.


Yes.  I thought so too.

My roommate was watching the history channel one night while I was falling asleep when a commercial for the IHC came on.  Right after I hear "thats why we at the Institute for Human Continuity have established a lottery to ensure an equal chance of survival for everyone" I roll out of bed and yell "What the fu.. was that?!"


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 29, 2009)

http://www.instituteforhumancontinuity.org said:
			
		

> You must have Javascript enabled in your browser in order to view this shite.



You can just fuck right off then.

Tab closed.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 29, 2009)

This

is not even worth my time.


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Aug 29, 2009)

Goodbye world could either mean the worlds leaving or hes leaving.  Its the first one.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 29, 2009)

Man I wanted somebody to die.

._.


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 30, 2009)

The night's still young, man.


----------



## Aquin (Aug 30, 2009)

That movie isn't worth my time, much less anyone elses. So pathetic. 

Are people really that low now?


----------



## Kommodore (Aug 30, 2009)

I demand that you change the title to reflect something that is less obviously a suicide thread. I was very dissapoint n stuff when I discovered otherwise. 

Also the movie will be terrible.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Aug 30, 2009)

Isn't 2012 a Roland Emmerich movie? That pretty much voids any credibility it has right there.


----------



## JMAA (Aug 30, 2009)

And by the way, 2012 is silly. I mean, they as humans can travel to other planets and hurry up to give an atmosphere to Mars for example, but NOOOOOOOOOOO! THIS IS OUR EARTH, OUR BELOVED EARTH AND WE STAY AND RESIST!!
The phrase "Resistance is Futile" may do.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 30, 2009)

Aquin said:


> That movie isn't worth my time, much less anyone elses. So pathetic.
> 
> Are people really that low now?



It's a disaster movie, and it's shaping up to look both fancier and worse than "Meteor."  Personally, I think giant monster movies are better.



BakuryuuTyranno said:


> Isn't 2012 a Roland Emmerich movie? That pretty much voids any credibility it has right there.



Yup, it sure is, and it sure does.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 30, 2009)

JMAA said:


> The phrase "Resistance is Futile" may do.



That's, "Resistance is useless," actually.  The world is supposed to be destroyed to make way for a hyperspace bypass.  =p


----------



## JMAA (Aug 30, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> That's, "Resistance is useless," actually.  The world is supposed to be destroyed to make way for a hyperspace bypass.  =p


If you dare excuse me, that's no excuse for the human being to EXPLORE at least a bit of the universe and colonize planets instead of being patriotic asses and stay in Earth biting themselves.
I remember Sputnik was the first in space, so the Uhmericans (my apologies for all the USA habitants around there, I'm from Spain) felt like "TEH RUSSIANS AER ASSHOLES WE TAKE MOON!" and recorded in a studio whatever Armstrong did. Just to fuck the Russians in the Cold War and look like they're the first in the Moon.
With all these political fights, we can make an entire tomato sauce to feed the entire Africa. With this, I'm trying to remind that the states are so lazy that they just fight for whatever remains on Earth (talk about oil, for example, while there are still alternatives to motherf*****g oil) while they can just go to other planets, research SOMETHING to do so and at least add oxygen to Mars, for example.
I'm not trying anyways to make a flame war. I'm just explaining my reasons, my theory. I respect any opinion from all of you. Have peace.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 30, 2009)

My comment was a Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy joke.  The entire series begins with the destruction of the Earth.


----------



## JMAA (Aug 30, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> My comment was a Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy joke.  The entire series begins with the destruction of the Earth.



Oops.


----------



## Mojotaian (Aug 31, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> *headdesk*
> 
> Enough of this "end of the world" bullshit already, please!?!


 
BUT ITIS INEVITABLE! BOW-er-i-mean-PRAY TO GOD FOR FORGIVENESS! IT"S THE ONLY WAY!

Or build a spaceship...


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 31, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> My comment was a Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy joke.  The entire series begins with the destruction of the Earth.



*chuckles*  Maybe you should have used "So long and thanks for all the fish"


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 31, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> *chuckles*  Maybe you should have used "So long and thanks for all the fish"



Yes.  Dolphins are the perfect end-of-the-world indicator.  Let's keep an eye on 'em.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 31, 2009)

Mojotaian said:


> BUT ITIS INEVITABLE! BOW-er-i-mean-PRAY TO GOD FOR FORGIVENESS! IT"S THE ONLY WAY!
> 
> Or build a spaceship...



Last chance to evacuate planet earth before it is recycled.


----------

